# Trying Sense Again...good Rom?



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Haven't ran Sense in a while but I thought I would like to try a ROM with full functionality again, what is a solid new Sense ROM that has everything working and is fast?


----------



## cubarican84 (Aug 2, 2011)

Uber BAMF smoothest and no bugs. Its a beautiful rom. BAMF Soab has Sense 3.5 elements if you want the latest and greatest


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

Liquid. Either gingersense, or vigorsense(sense 3.5) fastest and smoothest out.


----------



## mfinlay04 (Jun 8, 2011)

G3d 1.0.7 is pretty slick


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

hahah so far all three different answers...hmm...thanks for the feedback though


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

Gingeritis 3D kicks @SS I'm telling you try it. so fast.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## wxjunkie (Jul 30, 2011)

BAMF Forever (now on 1.0.9) gets my vote, but I keep going back to AOSP because Sense is just too laggy on my TB.


----------



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

Gingeritis 3d is smooth. I haven't tried others. The extra eye candy is enough that I can stand sense but I like cm and everything I need works on it. However if I were to switch I think gingy would be the one. Not a huge fan of Ziggy and his HTC like abilities to comply with the GPL, but his kernel gets good battery life and is runs smoothly.

Sent from my AOSP&#39;d HTC Mecha HD


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

IMO all sense ROMs work pretty well. I had issues with vigorsense though. But when I want a taste of sense I always return to Soab. For some reason. More eye candy I guess.


----------



## Romified (Sep 20, 2011)

BAMF forever is best in my experience, especially on performance. If I had to choose a Sense daily driver right now it would be that.
Some of the sense 3.5 roms may be a good choice as they mature and stabilize more.


----------



## ercDROID (Aug 17, 2011)

Through my experience with bamf forever, soab, and gingeritis 3d ill rate a few categories. My opinion only so don't flip out on me. Eye candy - soab best, forever next, then gingeritis 3d. Smoothness of ROM - gingeritis best, soab, forever. Battery life - gingeritis wins by a landslide. Forever and soab can both kill my 2750 in a day. If i had to choose between these three, I choose gingeritis 3d, followed by soab, then forever.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

any bamf sense-based rom in my opinion.

in terms of polish and features, bamf forever > soab > touch my bamf


----------



## ApexPredation (Oct 18, 2011)

I had an iPhone 4s user drooling over my tbolt while running bamf_forever_cubed 1.0.9. its very stable and flashy.

Rooted...its a freedom thing.


----------



## andersonrt (Jun 11, 2011)

Right now gingeritis 3d 1.07 with imoseyon's 5.0 kernel is perfect.


----------



## Ameshican (Jun 10, 2011)

I would think it depends on what you consider fast. There is no Sense rom (imo) that is smooth. Scrolling in particular. My point is a rom that one person thinks is fast my not be "fast" to you. Such is the price of running Sense.


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm hooked on AOSP but Liquidzgrls thundersense 2.0 is nice...

My name is Revos I&#39;m a recovering flashaholic running that ice cream sandwich themed out Liquid Gingerbread 3.1 beta!


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

Ameshican said:


> I would think it depends on what you consider fast. There is no Sense rom (imo) that is smooth. Scrolling in particular. My point is a rom that one person thinks is fast my not be "fast" to you. Such is the price of running Sense.


I beg to differ. I truly believe that there are a couple of sense roms that have rosie scrolling at least as smooth as the popular 3rd party launchers and FAR smoother than the vanilla gb launcher. Admittedly, the rosie launcher of some sense roms seems to bog the whole experience down, but such is not always the case. If you're looking for a good, stable, sense 2.1 rom that absolutely screams, look no further than redemption rom by heyitslou. If you're looking for a bit more bleeding edge, keep am eye on the bamf team, they have a habit of taking the latest leak or any port from any device imaginable and turning it into a spectacular rom. Either way, coming from aosp back to sense is going to be an awesome shock to you depending on which route you choose and what your phone likes. Personally, as much as I love vanilla, stock android, nothing had touched the slickness (I know, definitely not a word...) of the current.cream of the crop of sense roms and with the kernel source being released, I don't see that changing.


----------



## midnight assassin (Jun 7, 2011)

Surprised nobody's spoken for synergy ROM. It's always been smooth when I've used sense.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Ameshican said:


> I would think it depends on what you consider fast. There is no Sense rom (imo) that is smooth. Scrolling in particular. My point is a rom that one person thinks is fast my not be "fast" to you. Such is the price of running Sense.


soab runs better than any aosp rom i've used on my thunderbolt. adr's kernel makes it that much better.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

Ameshican said:


> I would think it depends on what you consider fast. There is no Sense rom (imo) that is smooth. Scrolling in particular. My point is a rom that one person thinks is fast my not be "fast" to you. Such is the price of running Sense.


Don't knock it til you try it have you tried g3d lately?


----------



## TCM (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm a big fan of Shifts3ns3 (gingerbread - sense 3.0), I have v1.5 uploaded onto megaupload if anyone wants it.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Ameshican said:


> I would think it depends on what you consider fast. There is no Sense rom (imo) that is smooth. Scrolling in particular. My point is a rom that one person thinks is fast my not be "fast" to you. Such is the price of running Sense.


soab, touch my bamf, and bamf forever run as well if not better than any aosp rom currently available for the thunderbolt.

if you haven't tried any of these, you should...especially with adrynaline's new test kernel.


----------



## andersonrt (Jun 11, 2011)

midnight assassin said:


> Surprised nobody's spoken for synergy ROM. It's always been smooth when I've used sense.


Well in my personal experience synergy is horrible. But that's me and we all know every phone is different. I just never have had luck with it. On my phone it's buggy, laggy and not very good. But again that's just my phone


----------



## Sassyontech (Jun 16, 2011)

ercDROID said:


> Through my experience with bamf forever, soab, and gingeritis 3d ill rate a few categories. My opinion only so don't flip out on me. Eye candy - soab best, forever next, then gingeritis 3d. Smoothness of ROM - gingeritis best, soab, forever. Battery life - gingeritis wins by a landslide. Forever and soab can both kill my 2750 in a day. If i had to choose between these three, I choose gingeritis 3d, followed by soab, then forever.


 +1 that's been my exact experience. And Ziggy's kernel supports call recorder.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

FYI, I just pulled a couple posts about the bluetooth stack in Sense out of this thread and into another thread so it could get the attention it deserves.


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

Tomorrow the next release of SkyRaider sense should drop. Everyone who even remotely likes Sense should try it out. Ihtfp69 never disappoints. Should be some great new features and tweaks.


----------



## Romified (Sep 20, 2011)

tanknspank said:


> Tomorrow the next release of SkyRaider sense should drop. Everyone who even remotely likes Sense should try it out. Ihtfp69 never disappoints. Should be some great new features and tweaks.


I agree 100%. He puts out some awesome stuff with features you won't see anywhere else. Good front edge stuff and stable as hell. His last release for the tbolt was what 2 to 3 months ago and still has many people running on preview 2 and will not even look at another Rom. Watch the craze when he releases it !


----------



## shadowpunx (Jul 16, 2011)

Bamf forever...hands down, I'm a flashaholic and have tried them all

You should have killed me, when you had the chance


----------



## NBAJWill55 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thunderstick

It was the smoothest Sense ROM that i've ever ran on my phone.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

gigieritis


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Seems to me like its between BAMF forever and Gingeritis....maybe Skyraider...hmm

BTW, gonna try sense again just to see how the speed is, also it is really nice being able to use navigation which you can't use on AOSP...I feel like AOSP is stable, but there are a few small things that dont work, I feel like Sense always worked perfectly


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

CC268 said:


> Seems to me like its between BAMF forever and Gingeritis....maybe Skyraider...hmm
> 
> BTW, gonna try sense again just to see how the speed is, also it is really nice being able to use navigation which you can't use on AOSP...I feel like AOSP is stable, but there are a few small things that dont work, I feel like Sense always worked perfectly


Navigation works just fine for me on CM7. You just have to be sure you have a GPS lock BEFORE you flash a AOSP ROM.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

orkillakilla said:


> Navigation works just fine for me on CM7. You just have to be sure you have a GPS lock BEFORE you flash a AOSP ROM.


No I mean navigation with the lady talking to you...not just the route


----------



## cubarican84 (Aug 2, 2011)

Like i said, if you like EVERYTHING to work, then BAMF forever. Stable data, working my verizon and nfl app, best music/sound quality, voice mail, and smoothness + battery life. It runs better with Imoseyon 5.0 kernal. I love Liquid AOSP, and CM7, but they arent as clean or polished as Forever.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

cubarican84 said:


> Like i said, if you like EVERYTHING to work, then BAMF forever. Stable data, working my verizon and nfl app, best music/sound quality, voice mail, and smoothness + battery life. It runs better with Imoseyon 5.0 kernal. I love Liquid AOSP, and CM7, but they arent as clean or polished as Forever.


Will be trying that out! Any cool status bars...I was using deuces for a while on AOSP, it was sweet: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1235513
Wish they had that for sense...but any nice transparent ones of minimal ones?

Also, for BAMF Forever I have to flash 1.8 and then flash 1.9? full wipe in between?


----------



## stanlalee (Aug 10, 2011)

I've tried all BAMF and Gingeritis 3D..am currently running ShiftAOSP (and dont plan on going back to sense) and I can honestly say there has been nothing better than Gingeritis3D as far as Sense roms go (battery and smoothness...all the TB roms are fast these days). My second favorite is Touch My BAMF but thats do to the Rosie (or lack there of) and being the only sense 3.0 rom with landscape


----------



## stanlalee (Aug 10, 2011)

CC268 said:


> No I mean navigation with the lady talking to you...not just the route


that works just fine too


----------



## ercDROID (Aug 17, 2011)

Gingeritis 3d has working my Verizon and NFL mobile on latest release


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

stanlalee said:


> that works just fine too


For some reason I thought I was told this wouldn't work...maps works fine but navigation never did...so I will do a nandroid backup of aosp rom, flash sense rom get lock on navigation, keep it open and reboot into recovery and flash nandroid backup...


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

stanlalee said:


> My second favorite is Touch My BAMF but thats do to the Rosie (or lack there of) and being the only sense 3.0 rom with landscape


i'm switching from soab to tmb once it gets some more development and features. i'd do it myself but i know nothing about developing roms and kernels.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

Synergys newest bliss based nightly is breathtaking. Only sense rom I'd consider seriously at this point. Omfgb with imos 503 is a force to be reckoned with...

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

You need to run Zeus 1, SO AWESOME (for Sense)


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

dickenam said:


> You need to run Zeus 1, SO AWESOME (for Sense)


Agreed. Skyraider Zeus 1.0 (1.1 is said to be scheduled for release tonight) is really really good. It has quite a few features not seen anywhere else such as the ability to remap any of the rosie buttons to anything you want as well as edit the icons all the way down to size and location within the rosie dock. Definitely a feature I think we'll see in various changelogs soon enough with a "thanks ihftp69!!!" next to it. All in all, there are a handful of excellent sense roms out there right now. Bamf forever has been my go-to for some time now. Redemption Rom might just be the most stable, smooth, and simple sense rom I've ever run (not to mention the stock "sexy sense" theme is well...sexy), and skyraider is absolutely packed full of features I'm going to have a hard time living without now that I've been spoiled. Soab and TMB are also very viable choices, but as mentioned earlier, are a bit more bleeding edge. The gingeritis roms have always run just okay on my phone but a lot of people swear by those as well. Synergy has its fans but seems to really only be popular on xda which seems to leave a bad taste in some peoples mouths. Ultimately you really just need to try them all and find your comfort zone.


----------



## CharliesTheMan (Jul 15, 2011)

Zeus or BAMF Forever, will surprise you how good those two run, and battery life is great. I pull around 30 hours on BAMF Forever with extended and a lot of use.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

Just try synergys latest release its what soab was.meant to be

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

nocoast said:


> Just try synergys latest release its what soab was.meant to be
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


What exactly does that mean?


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

Synergy wouldn't exist without soab. Once soab gets updated again I can guarantee every other 3.5 Rom will follow suit.


----------



## cubarican84 (Aug 2, 2011)

nocoast said:


> Just try synergys latest release its what soab was.meant to be
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


LOL. I swear u lurk these forums only to stir the pot!


----------



## ThatDudeButch (Jun 19, 2011)

Ihtfp69 aka Skyraider just launched Skyraider Zues 1.0. Check it out at www.teambamf.net for full support or here on Rootzwiki.


----------



## cdoan34 (Jul 23, 2011)

nocoast said:


> Synergys newest bliss based nightly is breathtaking. Only sense rom I'd consider seriously at this point. Omfgb with imos 503 is a force to be reckoned with...
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


err cant even find synergy's newest bliss based nightly from xda or rootzwiki


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

Definitely skyraider Zeus 1. It's awesome and the best sense Rom I've used


----------



## lambda (Jul 25, 2011)

Skyraider Zeus 1 absolutely rules.


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

To many. Team bamf trolls jumped over here after. Xda went to shit some times I wish they would all just buy iPhones


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

cubarican84 said:


> LOL. I swear u lurk these forums only to stir the pot!


I mean what I say the new synergy bliss rom is like soab only more stable....just my findings....
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

nocoast said:


> I mean what I say the new synergy bliss rom is like soab only more stable....just my findings....
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


You can't say anything bad about bamf. Or their minions will attack l


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

dstu03 said:


> To many. Team bamf trolls jumped over here after. Xda went to shit some times I wish they would all just buy iPhones


Lol. You do realize you just posted a troll post about trolling right...oh and I guess you forgot that rediculous battery agrument in the gingeritis thread? I'd say you, my friend, are the troll...but that's just me...

Now back on topic. I've been running Zeus since its release and am happy to report no major issues. I'm keeping a keen eye out for the next redemption rom release though as word on the street is that heyitslou makes awesome kernels, one of which is said to be included in his next rom.


----------



## Veridor (Jun 10, 2011)

Somewhat off topic, but didn't warrant a whole new thread...I run OMFGB, but need the smallest Sense ROM possible so I can restore a nandroid of it in case I need to do the ##778 shortcut to toggle eHPRD/EVDO Rev A. Any suggestions?


----------



## buckethead (Nov 7, 2011)

I've tried Skyraider Zeus, BAMF SoaB, BAMF Forever, and Liquid Vigorsense. BAMF SoaB is the one I now use as my daily driver. I much prefer the Sense 3.5 apps to Sense 3 or 2.1, and haven't had a single issue with it.

Skyraider's quick settings and auto LTE are very nice, if I could change SoaB I'd add those features to it, they're almost worth losing all the Sense 3.5 stuff for. If not having all the Sense 3+ apps doesn't bother you that's the one I'd use. But if you want the latest Sense stuff, go with SoaB. Vigorsense is nice too but not different enough from SoaB to warrant switching and I do like the SoaB look more.


----------



## bowtieduece (Aug 3, 2011)

Veridor said:


> Somewhat off topic, but didn't warrant a whole new thread...I run OMFGB, but need the smallest Sense ROM possible so I can restore a nandroid of it in case I need to do the ##778 shortcut to toggle eHPRD/EVDO Rev A. Any suggestions?


Gingeritis3d way lighter than any others because it is a hybrid 2.1/3.0 rom.


----------



## asianrage (Aug 16, 2011)

Skyraider Zeus 1.1 is just gorgeous. Fully functional, lots of tweaks, both visible and subtle. Very smooth and lag-free.
Now, I've used BAMF Forever too, but I couldn't handle the operational lagginess of it, especially after using CM7.
Now, Zeus 1.1 is a Hybrid 3.0/2.1 ROM so it shouldn't really be compared to Forever, but IMHO, Skyraider Zeus is the ROM to use if you're used to the snappiness of CM7.


----------



## stratejaket (Aug 21, 2011)

cdoan34 said:


> err cant even find synergy's newest bliss based nightly from xda or rootzwiki


It's changed to eternity now. It started on the bliss ROM, recently changed to runnymede. Infectedrom eternity 3.5. Definitely worth a flash. Runs great and looks even better.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Bamf 1.0.9 cubed.


----------



## sir2545 (Jul 28, 2011)

Stock debloated for me....because every other ROM has little issues that get under my skin and I always end up switching back. Plus I don't like reinstalling all these apps and logging into everything all the time. I don' t see how you flashaholics can actually have a phone that is efficient if you are flashing all the time. I finally have mine set up the way I want it and with the bloat gone and the MR3 radio, I have great battery life and no data issues. But if you don't like stock, I would go BAMF or Liquid, they are closest to bug free IMO.


----------



## digitalicecream (Jul 15, 2011)

Liquid vigor sense 1.0 gets my vote. 24 hours battery life on 1800 battery with juice defender ultimate, custom setting, normal use. OC to 1220. Sense themes work. Been using aosp liquid 3.1, but battery life is much better with sense. Also really like the sense contact list over stock. Still beats Contapps also. Although Contapps on.aosp is the best i have had so far. Try?


----------



## farkmeil (Aug 10, 2011)

sir2545 said:


> Stock debloated for me....because every other ROM has little issues that get under my skin and I always end up switching back. Plus I don't like reinstalling all these apps and logging into everything all the time. I don' t see how you flashaholics can actually have a phone that is efficient if you are flashing all the time. I finally have mine set up the way I want it and with the bloat gone and the MR3 radio, I have great battery life and no data issues. But if you don't like stock, I would go BAMF or Liquid, they are closest to bug free IMO.


Titanium Backup....

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## steve87j (Jul 20, 2011)

Which Sense ROM has smooth scrolling like in AOSP? and how come smooth scrolling is so hard to find?

I'm on Liquid 3.0 for some time now, need a change. Can't seem to find good tmobile themes either.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

sir2545 said:


> Stock debloated for me....because every other ROM has little issues that get under my skin and I always end up switching back. Plus I don't like reinstalling all these apps and logging into everything all the time. I don' t see how you flashaholics can actually have a phone that is efficient if you are flashing all the time. I finally have mine set up the way I want it and with the bloat gone and the MR3 radio, I have great battery life and no data issues. But if you don't like stock, I would go BAMF or Liquid, they are closest to bug free IMO.


I think that most "flash-aholics" realize it only takes a couple minutes to "log" into everything. And its worth spendind 10 or 20 minutes to fix a couple bugs (instead of getting scared and running away) to get the phone running efficiently. I think people that run stock kinda miss the whole point of rooting and the open source android experiance as a whole. Besides stock is just as buggy as any custom rom the only difference being with a custom rom you usually know ahead of time what your getting. And with great devs and a great community your soon on your way to a great experience. In other words if someone was going to give you a les Paul would you turn it down cuz it needed new strings and new pick ups?....I should think not;-)


----------



## mrtonk (Oct 11, 2011)

Which Sense Tom has the best battery life? I really liked BAMF Forever, but felt the battery life wasn't where I wanted it to be. I'm running ProTekk's CM7, but I'm getting the itch again. I saw someone mention getting good battery life on a debloated stock rom; where did you get it? I had issues with the one that was posted originally here on rootzwiki. Finally, I saw good comments on here about Gingeritis 3D's battery experience, but everyone seems excited about Skyraider now - could someone comment on it's battery life?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

mrtonk said:


> Which Sense Tom has the best battery life? I really liked BAMF Forever, but felt the battery life wasn't where I wanted it to be. I'm running ProTekk's CM7, but I'm getting the itch again. I saw someone mention getting good battery life on a debloated stock rom; where did you get it? I had issues with the one that was posted originally here on rootzwiki. Finally, I saw good comments on here about Gingeritis 3D's battery experience, but everyone seems excited about Skyraider now - could someone comment on it's battery life?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Battery life on g3d will give you the best battery life of any sense rom just use ziggys kernel


----------



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

dstu03 said:


> Battery life on g3d will give you the best battery life of any sense rom just use ziggys kernel


Thanks for the info. I think ill check out gingeritis 3d then..which Ziggy kernel provides best battle life?

Also, what is right amount time to let kernel settle as I've heard..do you let it settle before ever going through setup or is it meaning after logging in gmail and such? Thanks!


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

slimpirudude said:


> Thanks for the info. I think ill check out gingeritis 3d then..which Ziggy kernel provides best battle life?
> 
> Also, what is right amount time to let kernel settle as I've heard..do you let it settle before ever going through setup or is it meaning after logging in gmail and such? Thanks!


I use ziggys latest with smartass 2. I don't overclock just leave it at 184/960. I use no frills CPU to control everything

Edit what I do is flash g3d the flash ziggys at the same time ziggys kernel seems to settle very fast


----------



## sir2545 (Jul 28, 2011)

farkmeil said:


> Titanium Backup....
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L


Is there a way to batch reinstall apps without having to click install on all of them in the free version. I've never used TiBu before


----------



## Forgetful (Jul 23, 2011)

sir2545 said:


> Is there a way to batch reinstall apps without having to click install on all of them in the free version. I've never used TiBu before


download my backup root. Much easier than TB.

IVE never used TB since discovering my backup pro

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## marieke (Jul 26, 2011)

CC268 said:


> Haven't ran Sense in a while but I thought I would like to try a ROM with full functionality again, what is a solid new Sense ROM that has everything working and is fast?


Sense... absolutely BAMF. They're all solid. Soab and Forever are my faves. Though.... in love w miui


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

New forever 10


----------



## sir2545 (Jul 28, 2011)

Forgetful said:


> download my backup root. Much easier than TB.
> 
> IVE never used TB since discovering my backup pro
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


 Thanks man, just downloaded it. And Forever Final 1.10


----------



## andarre (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm an AOSP whore myself but when I WAS running a sense rom, it was Zeus 1.1. Seriously the smoothest sense based rom I've ever run. More tweaks and settings than you can shake a stick at and the stock "sexy" theme was hot as eff!

But Miui has captured my attention for now and will be my DD for a looong time to come...









Sent from my HTC Mecha


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Bamf 1.10 with Imo kernal. File under Ripley's believe it or not.


----------



## steve87j (Jul 20, 2011)

andarre said:


> I'm an AOSP whore myself but when I WAS running a sense rom, it was Zeus 1.1. Seriously the smoothest sense based rom I've ever run. More tweaks and settings than you can shake a stick at and the stock "sexy" theme was hot as eff!
> 
> But Miui has captured my attention for now and will be my DD for a looong time to come...
> 
> ...


YEA ZEUS is the smoothest SENSE rom. And by Smooth I mean you'll actually enjoy sense. Not like when you used to use sense and it constantly feels like something was going on in the background making everything un-smooth. what ever zeus did he fixed scrolling issues and overall sense poo poo ness. Try it out.


----------

